# New to FF..



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,

Am new to this so bear with me as i am still learning the abbreviations    I am 32 years old.  My husband and I had a miscarriage 2 years ago and I have always been worried about fertility for some reason so after the miscarriage I decided we should go to a fertility specialist.  Unfortunately we found that my husband as anti sperm antibodies and were told the likelihood of getting pregnant naturally was nil.  So we went through our first round of IVF with ISCI a year ago and were unsuccessful.  11 eggs, 7 matured, 5 fertilized, 3 made it to day 3 and 1 made it to blastocyst and then it didnt take and now here i am.  A year later, we are 3 weeks away from our second round of IVF and ISCI and are trying everything, natropath, acupuncture, chinese herbs, mediation, you name it.  Slightly serious but i have never wanted anything more in my life.  Anyway that is my story so far.  Would be so great to chat to people that have a similar situation and/or the same timing.


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends saddles 

I so sorry to hear of your miscarriage  . I will leave you some links below. Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## Jessn (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello Saddles,

I am also new to FF so wanted to say hi and isn't great we are not alone an have somewhere to go for support etc.  Sorry to read about your miscarriage - i cannot imagine how tough that is.  IVF/ICSI is a tough process so the best of luck with it.  This forum has an amazing amount of information and support so grab hold of it for the next 3 weeks.  Take care and be good to yourself during this time.  J


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello Jessn,

Thank you for your support.  So nice to be able to talk to other people going through the same situation.  xo


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey saddles,
I have been through ICSI once already and didn't find it too bad.  I too have had a miscarriage only 3 weeks ago, so now waiting for round 2.  Can't wait to get started again but have to wait a couple of months.  It's the waiting that I hate....
Best of luck to you.
x


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Turtle,

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  Just awful.  All my positive energy and thoughts are with you.  The waiting is very hard.  We are lucky enough to get 2 government funded IVF cycles for free - however due to the waiting list for this have had to wait a year for the second cycle - this was very hard but we are 3 weeks away so am very excited.  I too went through a miscarriage so know how you feel and what you went through.  It is very hard however be positive and know that this support group here is wonderful and it is so touching to know that you can come here and tell your feelings and you know someone is listening and will be there for you.  Lots of love, you will get pregnant! xoxoox


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Saddles,
Be sure to let me know how your next round goes - I have my follow up appointment at beginning of May so think I will be starting again in June.
xx


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

Turtle,

I start in May too.  I stuffed up the dates with when i actually start down regulating.    My AF is due around the 4th of May so down regulating wont start until the end of May.  All my positive thoughts are with you    .  Please keep me updated with how you get on.  I am in New Zealand - I used to live in London - so bear with me on the time difference and delay in getting back to you!  My girlfriend told me about this site, she went through IVF two years ago and successfully had a beautiful baby boy 8 months ago.  She said this site was amazing and helped her so much.


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey I am in NZ too  , moved here in July.  Where are you being treated?  I'm at FA in Wellington.
I've my follow up on 4th May, 1st AF is due this week (hopefully) then have to wait until the next one....I hate this waiting!
xx


----------



## TaraAbel (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, 
  Did not want to read and run, I am sorry to hear of yours miscarriages and   that you get some positive results soon. How have you got on with chinese herbs etc?any good?

Wishing you lots of luck   and baby dust  

Tara x x


----------



## saddles (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Turtle,

How funny and amazing that you are in NZ too!  I am in Auckland and with Fertility Plus.  We initially went to FA however because we are government funded and my birth dates falls at the beginning of the year we got assigned to FP.  My AF is due around the first week of May so still 2 weeks to go    My girlfriend just had a baby this morning and 3 other girlfriends are due in a couple of months!  Heart wrenching but all the same so beautiful and exciting for them.  I know our time will come and this year will be our year too!  Lots of love from me and all the positive energy in the world.      Please keep me posted.

xo Saddles


----------

